# Ten gallon tank, suggestions of tankmates?



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I've got one male betta in a ten gallon tank, two live plants, heater, gravel, one fake plant, and a log. I'm not sure if I want tankmates for him, but I'd like to know what would be doable. I have an underwater filter I could use (that doesn't give off too much of a current).


----------



## Dizzy Izzy (Aug 6, 2010)

PLECO!!! i love plecos or AFD's


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Plecos get WAY to big for a 10 gallon they need a 30 gallon min! 
Ghost shrimp are are great to watch and there are really cheap but be warned some bettas like to snack on ghost shrimp.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I did have some ghost shrimp before, 2 of them. They both ended up dying though :|
I've been reading that snails would be good for the tank, would I have to worry about them escaping the tank though? (at the moment I don't have anything covering the top, but have left about 2-3 inches below the top of the tank above water and so far Little Guy hasn't shown any inclination to jump. I've got a ten gallon cover at my parents house from a previous gerbil I plan on bringing to my apartment soon though)


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

dwarf shrimps are great. if your ghost shrimps die for no good apparent reason it was water quality. before i started to test properly i used them as canaries for water quality. 

look into cpo crawdad *neon orange mexican dwarf* or cajun blue dwarf etc. to small to be a problem.
look into ghost shrimps or other "dwarf" shrimps.

also depending on your betta's disposition platies, guppies.
a dwarf gourami or two.
neon tetras, glo-lite tetras.
cory cats.
lace cats *upside down catfish*

i have heard
barbs, danios, glass catfish.

BEFOREWARNED 
this is what i have heard and some of the above need to be in schools and shoals.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks  I might go for some shrimp, but I don't think ghost again. So hard to see them! 
At the moment I don't know what his disposition is like, he's still getting used to his new tank, so I'll keep an eye on him before I decide. I'll have to get more hiding spots too, and some test strips.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Dwarf Otto catfish! They are soo cute, but they need different food than the bettas (algae wafers) and you have to make sure there stomachs stay round and fat-ish to get enough food. They will eat algae from your tank. They might be hardier than ghost shrimp, but they are still sensitive too water quality. 
1 otto is good with a betta in a 10 gallon, but they are prefered in a group. I'm not sure if you can put 3 in a 10 gallon...maybe 2 would do. 
They only grow to be around 2 inches (or less?).


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Honestly, you'd have the least amount of trouble with a nerite snail and possibly a school of pygmy cories. Since pygmy cories are so small, you'll be able to easily fit a whole school of 6-8 individuals. Plus they're super cute. 

Platies, guppies, and mollies I don't really agree with since they can be both aggressive to the betta and illicit aggression from the betta, besides, all prefer harder water conditions, and bettas are a soft water fish. And I don't know, the idea of an out of control colony of livebearers in a tank as small as ten gallons kind of frightens me, lol.

I don't really recommend otos for newly established tanks. All otos you find in pet stores are wild-caught--this means that they are extra sensitive and very unwilling to accept prepared fish food. Many eat exclusively algae, and of all the algae out there, they only eat a few specific kinds. If you have a new tank, you don't have a supply of algae readily available to feed these guys.. so they will starve to death. Many are near the point of starvation already since there is not ample algae in the pet store.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

and on the topic of test supplies do your self a favor and get the liquid kind they are cheaper per test and more accurate


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

If you put in ADFs, make sure your betta lives peacefully with them and have a separate tank on hand in case he doesn't. c:

They're kinda stupid, they can't really defend themselves.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

CORIES! They are hardy, cute, and super fun to watch  I have 3 Julli's and they're awesome. Make sure to get at least 3 though - they are schooling fish.


----------



## stormy (Sep 19, 2010)

what type of fish do you have in the pic FulieQ

i have the same fish and im trying to figure out what it is :-D:thankyou:


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Adastra said:


> Honestly, you'd have the least amount of trouble with a nerite snail and possibly a school of pygmy cories. Since pygmy cories are so small, you'll be able to easily fit a whole school of 6-8 individuals. Plus they're super cute.
> 
> Platies, guppies, and mollies I don't really agree with since they can be both aggressive to the betta and illicit aggression from the betta, besides, all prefer harder water conditions, and bettas are a soft water fish. And I don't know, the idea of an out of control colony of livebearers in a tank as small as ten gallons kind of frightens me, lol.
> 
> I don't really recommend otos for newly established tanks. All otos you find in pet stores are wild-caught--this means that they are extra sensitive and very unwilling to accept prepared fish food. Many eat exclusively algae, and of all the algae out there, they only eat a few specific kinds. If you have a new tank, you don't have a supply of algae readily available to feed these guys.. so they will starve to death. Many are near the point of starvation already since there is not ample algae in the pet store.


 I'm glad you posted that out about the ottos, I forgot about them being in bad health already, so yea.....


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, one of my bettas happily shares his tank with a shoal of pygmy cories. My other betta would murder them instantly.

Basically, whether or not you have tankmates depends on your betta's personality. If he turns out to be more of a mass-murderer, you need to be prepared to remove either him or the tankmates, thus having a second tank to care for.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I got myself 5 ghost shrimp. So far, he has chased after them and scared them. He seems really fascinated with their tails. I think he's gotten used to them now though because he's just swimming around ignoring them.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

they tend to have that reaction to each other.
when i introduce ghost shrimps to a tank that they may get eaten in i alway always alway :

aerate the bag for gas exchange
leave them in the store bag for first day no food
second day drop in some peas *ghosties love peas*
third day morning peas then after 6-8 hours from drop i scoop out the ghosts and drop them in the tank.

i do this cuz i have noticed most ghost shrimp come is poor enough health that they die in 24 hours or live just fine. i feed peas cuz it is a healthy choice food for all but my bettas and even bettas can handle the ruffage that is half digested in the shrimps gut. then if they are eaten i all i am out is a 20 cent snack for my other pets  and i know not to use them again for that tank.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

The otos love zucchini and/or cucumbers. If you slice about 1/4", microwave it in hot water for a minute, soak it in cold water, then sink it in the tank with a small bag clip, your otos will be happy to chow down on it for days. That's what mine love. Plus, the zucchini won't pollute your water quality nearly as much as algae wafers can.

I've got two otos in a 10 gallon (started off with three) and they've done quite well with me. I lost one of them early on but have had the others for almost a year. My fish have to be hardy too because I go to college and bring them back and forth from my apartment back home a few times a year.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

stormy said:


> what type of fish do you have in the pic FulieQ
> 
> i have the same fish and im trying to figure out what it is :-D:thankyou:


What, the betta? He's a turquoise veiltail. Pretty generic, but I love him. c:


----------

